# World of Warcraft: auf welcher Seite spielen Sie?



## Administrator (11. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ShadowSoul (11. Februar 2005)

ich spiel das spiel garnicht ..


----------



## Volcom (12. Februar 2005)

ShadowSoul am 11.02.2005 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiel das spiel garnicht ..



willkommen im club


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2005)

Allianz    Kann man in dem Spiel etwa einen Versicherungsvertreter spielen??     Von Haus zu Haus von Trollen gejagt   

Goil


----------



## anubis48 (15. Februar 2005)

Volcom am 12.02.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ShadowSoul am 11.02.2005 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist es auch nicht notwendig sich hier zu äußern. Es ist nicht eure Pflicht  zu jedem Quickpoll eine Meinung von sich zu geben. Immer wieder das Gleiche. "Meine Antwort gibts garnicht, weil mich das sowieso nicht interessiert." Who cares?


----------



## Goldjaeger (18. Februar 2005)

Volcom am 12.02.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ShadowSoul am 11.02.2005 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heißt mich willkommen


----------



## Xaero (18. Februar 2005)

anubis48 am 15.02.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Volcom am 12.02.2005 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht verstehen manche die Antwortmöglichkeit "Enthaltung" nicht, obwohl sie eigentlich nur 3 Silben hat...   

Meine gibt es allerdings tatsächlich nicht, nämlich: 

*Beide*


----------



## laz0r (25. Februar 2005)

Da bei WOW nur Kiddis unterwegs sind, hab ich mich für EQ2 entschieden. 
Mal davon abgesehen, das die Grafik mich nicht begeistert, ist bei WOW die Community absolut bescheiden.(zum größten Teil!) 

EQ2 mag zwar noch viele div. Fehler haben, aber ich bin da mal optimistisch, das dort noch viel dran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Schisshase (25. Februar 2005)

Über 50% haben keine Ahnung auf welcher Seite sie spielen. PISA, läßt grüßen.   Wissen die überhaupt, welches spiel sie gerade spielen?


----------



## laz0r (25. Februar 2005)

Schisshase am 25.02.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Über 50% haben keine Ahnung auf welcher Seite sie spielen. PISA, läßt grüßen.



Ich glaube eh, das viele nur WoW spielen, weil das zur Zeit Mode ist!
Diesem Spiel wurde einfach extrem viel Aufmerksam geschenkt. Ich finde das nicht in Ordnung! Wer weis, was PCG, GameStar und Co dafür bekommen haben, damit man so viel Werbung über dieses Spiel macht?!?  

Die meisten "Kiddis" wissen nicht mal, das sie dafür im Monat  eine Gebühr bezahlen müssen!  Ich verweise damit nochmal auf das obrige Zitat!


----------



## Loosa (25. Februar 2005)

laz0r am 25.02.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Schisshase am 25.02.2005 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Kiddies hab ich noch nicht viele getroffen. Liegt viell. an meiner Spielzeit rund um Mitternacht.

2. Fahren die Spieler so drauf ab, weil PCG es hyped... oder hyped es PCG weil die Spieler so drauf abfahren? Meinerseits war mir die Berichterstattung herzlich egal... ohne OpenBeta haette ich's mir nie gekauft.

3. Wen's nicht interessiert kann sich ja enthalten, so wie ich's bei HL2, Doom3, ...,  gemacht hab. Sonst duerfte PCG gar nichts mehr berichten, aber das ist nunmal deren Aufgabe *gaehn*


----------



## Elzy (25. Februar 2005)

Loosa am 25.02.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Kiddies hab ich noch nicht viele getroffen. Liegt viell. an meiner Spielzeit rund um Mitternacht.
> 
> 2. Fahren die Spieler so drauf ab, weil PCG es hyped... oder hyped es PCG weil die Spieler so drauf abfahren? Meinerseits war mir die Berichterstattung herzlich egal... ohne OpenBeta haette ich's mir nie gekauft.
> 
> 3. Wen's nicht interessiert kann sich ja enthalten, so wie ich's bei HL2, Doom3, ...,  gemacht hab. Sonst duerfte PCG gar nichts mehr berichten, aber das ist nunmal deren Aufgabe *gaehn*



Same here... 

Bin ich jetzt mit meinen 28 Lenzen ein Kiddie, weil ich WoW spiele?  Schön wärs ja eigentlich 

Ohne die Open Beta hätte ich es mir ebenfalls nicht gekauft, weil mich MMORPG bislang nicht angesprochen haben. Habe grad mal 2 Wochen des Freimonats von DAOC und ich glaube, einen Tag Neocron ausprobiert 
War bei mir eher Zufall, dass ich mir nen Betaaccount zugelegt habe. Heut bin ich froh drüber.


----------



## superiordest (26. Februar 2005)

Ich hab's mir auch nicht gekauft obwohl ich die open beta gezockt hab   

Und zwar aus einem Grund: das Spiel ist einfach zu gut, es hätte mir meine gesamte Freizeit und die Zeit die ich für die Schule brauche für HA usw geklaut, bin eigentlich aus der Junkie Phase raus aber Wow hab ich bis Nachts um zwei Gezockt wenn ich um sechs schon wieder aufstehn musste   

Länger als eine Woche hab ich das nicht ausgehalten, man war ich froh als es endlich zu Ende war 
Also, das ist das erste Spiel was ich mir nicht gekauft habe weil es zu gut war


----------



## subaridu (2. März 2005)

laz0r am 25.02.2005 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bei WOW nur Kiddis unterwegs sind, hab ich mich für EQ2 entschieden.
> Mal davon abgesehen, das die Grafik mich nicht begeistert, ist bei WOW die Community absolut bescheiden.(zum größten Teil!)
> 
> EQ2 mag zwar noch viele div. Fehler haben, aber ich bin da mal optimistisch, das dort noch viel dran gearbeitet wird.



Keine Ahnung, ob bei WOW nur Kiddis unterwegs sind. Ich spiele Everquest 2 und habe nicht die Zeit fü ein zweites MMORPG. Alle aus meiner Gilde, die sich ebenfalls WOW zugelegt haben, spielen weiterhin lieber EQ2.

Irgendwann werd ich sicher auch mit WOW beginnen, warte aber lieber, bis sich der Hype etwas gelegt hat.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## Vordack (2. März 2005)

Also Loosa, Elzy und dem Superiordest (richitg geschrieben?) kann ich nur zustimmen.

Ich bin fast 29, eigentlich aus meine "sitz10StundenamTagvormPC" Zeit raus, aber WOW...

In den letzten 3-5 Jahren habe ich natürlich hier und da mal ein WE durchgezockt wen ein super Spiel rauskam, habe aber immer ziemlich schnell Interesse verloren (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)

WOW haäät ich mir auch nie gekauft wäre da nicht zufällih die News in der PCG (ja, ihr seit Schuld  ) gewesen daß man sich den Beta Key ziehen kann.

Naja, jetzt bin ich süchtig, denn alles an dem Spiel stimmt einfach.

Zum Thema Kiddies, ja, es gibt welche, klar, aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie es anständige Spieler gibt (und wenn jemand 12 ist aber sich anständig verhält ist er für mich kein "Kiddie", ich habe schon mit ein paar <16 jährigen gespielt wo ich sie, ihrem Verhalte´n nach zu Urteilen, wesentlich älter geschätzt hätte)


----------

